# Hershey



## Kelso (Jun 30, 2011)

Is the chocolate factory really closed, like in gone to Mexico? We have a trip planned there in August and were shocked when we were just told? Is there anything at the factory left to do. 

What are the most popular tourist visits in the Hershey area to see? We will be there for 4 days and want to add on 3 days to another destination not too far away. Recommendations. We have never been there.


----------



## akp (Jun 30, 2011)

*not exactly *

the Hershey website shows tour dates available for the rest of the summer, so I'm pretty sure you have no worries.

I'm guessing the origin of the rumor you heard was an inflammatory and inaccurate email forward from 2007.  See Snopes for details. 

http://www.snopes.com/politics/business/hersheys.asp

Anita


----------



## gjhardt (Jun 30, 2011)

I also believe the tours are still operation and the store is open.  I would suggest a visit to Gettysburg if you have time.


----------



## DavidnJudy (Jun 30, 2011)

Sight & Sound Theatre - awesome theatrical productions

Good 'N Plenty restaurant - Amish style eats - very nice

Dutch Wonderland - Sister park to Hershey - nice for the little ones

You can definitely go to Hershey Park for 3 days, maybe even 4 if you count in the Chocolate Factory tour


----------



## stevedmatt (Jun 30, 2011)

There is plenty to do in the Hershey area. Tours, Hershey Park, Hershey museum. If you've never been to Philadelphia, you are only about and hour and a half away. Tons to do and amazing history. Lancaster (Amish Country) is also very cool if you want to avoid the city. Gettysburg is another great place for those interested in Civil War history.


----------



## Patri (Jul 2, 2011)

The Hershey Park tour is Chocolate World.


----------



## Kelso (Jul 4, 2011)

stevedmatt said:


> There is plenty to do in the Hershey area. Tours, Hershey Park, Hershey museum. If you've never been to Philadelphia, you are only about and hour and a half away. Tons to do and amazing history. Lancaster (Amish Country) is also very cool if you want to avoid the city. Gettysburg is another great place for those interested in Civil War history.



What would you recommend for two 60 year olds to do in Philadelphia that are traveling without kids? Should we add one or two nights onto the trip to see Phillie?

We will go to Gettysburg while we are staying at the Suites at Hershey since it is only an hour drive. 

We are trying to figure this out. Timeshares are much easier to plan when you stay in one spot. I am trying to figure out how many nights to stay. I am considering going to Washington DC but I am trying to figure out if that is worth it if we are only there for a couple of days. 

And my favorite, we are stopping at the Pro Football Hall of Fame on our return trip. Should be an interesting trip. Thanks everyone.


----------



## stevedmatt (Jul 4, 2011)

If you have never been to Philadelphia, I would spend a couple nights. There are literally a ton of things to do. 

For history, I would visit Independence Hall, where the Declaration of Independence was signed; the Constitution Center; and the Liberty Bell. The Betsy Ross house is also in the same area and worth the time to stop.

The Philadelphia Museum of Art is also a great museum if art is too your liking. 

There are also tons of restaurants from world class to cheese steak joints and a couple recently added casinos. The Reading Terminal Market is a great spot to taste the local fare and pick up some local items. Shopping is also plentiful.

If you enjoy baseball, Philadelphia has one of the nicest ball parks and a great team to see. 

Between Hershey and Philadelphia you will also find great horticultural  displays at Longwood Gardens. 

Wow, I sound like a sales pitch. I do love the area.


----------



## rapmarks (Jul 4, 2011)

this sounds like a good spot to visit.
Is it ever available through RCI?


----------



## stevedmatt (Jul 4, 2011)

I know the Suites at Hershey trade through RCI, but there usually isn't very much inventory, especially in the summer. 

I don't know of any timeshares within 45 minutes of Philadelphia. Just over an hour away would be the Atlantic City NJ timeshares.


----------



## wackymother (Jul 4, 2011)

From Hershey, you can also visit Lancaster, Pennsylvania, which is the heart of Amish country. It's about a 40-minute drive.


----------



## shoney (Jul 8, 2011)

Kelso said:


> Is the chocolate factory really closed, like in gone to Mexico? We have a trip planned there in August and were shocked when we were just told? Is there anything at the factory left to do.
> 
> What are the most popular tourist visits in the Hershey area to see? We will be there for 4 days and want to add on 3 days to another destination not too far away. Recommendations. We have never been there.



The factory tour is a simulated ride of what happens in the factory.  Much like it's a small world in disney.  You sit in the moving car and watch the "show".Hershey doesn't have a tour of their actual factory.


----------



## Talent312 (Jul 8, 2011)

shoney said:


> The factory tour is a simulated ride of what happens in the factory.  Much like it's a small world in disney.  You sit in the moving car and watch the "show".Hershey doesn't have a tour of their actual factory.



Eggsactly. There was a time, eons ago, when one could tour the actual factory.
I did once as a child, staring wide-eyed at huge vats of chocolate and sheets of chocolate bars.

Nowadays, the closest you can get is on one of the roller-coasters next door.

The "tour" has moved to "Chocolate World" -- an entertainment complex in the park. Its so Disney, that you'll likely have to ride a tram from the parking lot, and there's no way to avoid stuffing shopping bags full of chocolate goodies. 

We diversified by signing up for a trolley tour of the town, which was more interesting.

If you have time, do drive thru Pennsylvania Dutch country to Strasburg and take a 90-minute ride on the historic RR. I recommend the "President's Car."  See: http://www.strasburgrailroad.com/ Across the street is the RR Museum of Pennsylvania.


----------



## foreverloves (Jul 9, 2011)

Ooh! Yes! Second to Strasburg Railroad.  There is also a railroad museum if you are into that stuff.  They have (or had) a pretty nifty dinner train.  Not sure when it runs - check the website.

You could take a long drive through PA Dutch country and marvel at all of the "filthy" names out there.  There is also really cute shopping in Intercourse.  Yup.  Blue Ball, Bird-in-Hand, Virginville...the list goes on and on...


----------

